# Seasonal allergies.. alternative to Benadryl??



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

It's that time of year again... when Eleanor keeps us up all night from her constant scratching and chewing. We faced this last summer as well and vet determined it was just a seasonal allergy similar to hay fever in people, mostly from pollen. 

She doesn't have any sores or anything; just constant scratching and chewing at herself. We were prescribed Benadryl but we have to give her the max dose (About 2ml every 8 hours; of children's liquid benadryl) for it to have any effect. I don't really want to keep her drugged the whole allergy season... are there any natural remedies that have been known to help?? I really don't like medicating my dogs unless it's completely necessary. I just can't stand to see them suffer though. 

I have tried some of the typical soothing and 'medicated' shampoos but they've never seemed to help much either.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi KittynKahlua
My Chi. seems to get like respiratory symptoms whenever
it rains. "stopped up/runny nose, little gagging/cough,
little runny eyes, maybe very mild fever"
He ony started having this, this year and only when it
rains, or around AC too much. 
I was wondering if anyone ele's Chi. has this
If bad/persistant enough I can just use Benedryl, but
like you, I don't like using Meds. on small animals.
I'm sure there is a Herb to use.
Are you sure its not a food allergy of some kind/or etc..???
Hope your Chi. gets better. Hugs!!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! It's not a food allergy; we have her on raw diet and she's been eating the same ingredients/protein sources for a while now. 

I have discovered a product though that SO FAR *knock on wood!!!* has seemed to improve. 

I gave her a body shave (she looks hideous so NO I will not post pictures LOL) and was able to actually see some of the hot spots. She's not bald or anything but it's very short; and is helping her to stay cool as well. So, I can't say it was just the new pill because I'm sure the groom has helped too; but this stuff seems to do a good job.










I only give her 1/4 tab twice daily since she's prolly only 7lbs and the dosing instructions start at 10lbs getting 1 tab daily; so I'm not worried about her getting too much. And this dose has seemed to really help her. She will still roll around on her back on the floor to scratch it; but she isn't chewing on herself anymore; and she's not constantly rubbing herself all over the furniture trying to scratch herself. I haven't noticed any side effects either which is good. She's been taking it for about 3 weeks now and I'm quite impressed.


----------

